# Hardware zu verkaufen



## Sajonara-Nightman (19. März 2012)

Moin zusammen, da ich meinen Rechner aufgerüstet habe verkaufe ich meine alten Teile, vielleicht will sich ja jemand nen Office Pc oder so hinstellen.

Folgendes habe ich,

Asrock N68C-S UCC Mainboard etwa 1 Jahr alt also noch rest Garantie

Amd Athlon 64 X2 5200+ 2x 2,7 Ghz 

4 Gb DDR 2 Ram von Mushkin

500 Watt Netzteil von Arlt

Für alles zusammen hätte ich gerne so um die 65€, am liebsten wäre mir ein Selbstabholer oder Abholerin, alles hat noch die Orginal Verpackung.
Alles läuft auch noch wunderbar, wurde nie irgendwas übertaktet oder sonstwas.
Standort ist Karlsruhe!
Bei Fragen schickt mir einfach eine PN oder schreibt hier 

Gruß Sajonara


----------



## Sajonara-Nightman (23. März 2012)

Ihr dürft auch gerne angebote per Pn schicken


----------



## Sajonara-Nightman (2. April 2012)

Ist noch immer Aktuell!


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. April 2012)

Hmm, ich glaub DIE Hardware bekommst du hier im Forum nicht los. Versuchs doch auf Ebay.


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2012)

Ich würde mich da auch an Deiner Stelle mal im Bekanntenkreis umhören, auch Nachbarn usw., ob vielleicht irgendein "älterer" mal nen schnelleren PC will, denn da gurken immer noch viele mit nem uralten Single oder mit Glück auch mal nem uralten Dualcore rum. Du kannst dann vorschlagen, dass Du denen den PC auch zusammenbaust und Du für sie die eventuell fehlenden Bauteile noch besorgst, zB falls deren altes Gehäuse nicht geeignet ist usw. - dann wären für Deine Teile vielleicht sogar 100€ drin.


----------



## Sajonara-Nightman (3. April 2012)

Recht haste, habe allerdings schon alle bei mir gefragt  Mal weiter schauen.


----------

